# Objective Rhino - 10/19/2001



## lancero (Oct 19, 2013)

12 years ago today, Rangers hit Objective Rhino.

RIP Rangers Edmunds and Stonesifer

RLTW


----------



## ZmanTX (Oct 19, 2013)

RIP Rangers.


----------



## CDG (Oct 19, 2013)

RIP Warriors.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 20, 2013)

Rest easy Warriors.


----------



## Centermass (Oct 20, 2013)

Never forgotten. 

RLTW


----------



## Tracer112 (Oct 20, 2013)

RIP

RLTW


----------



## RustyShackleford (Oct 21, 2013)

RIP Rangers...RLTW!


----------



## Squidward (Oct 22, 2013)

Rest easy warriors. Began reading Sua Sponte by Dick Couch a few days ago. I suggest everyone read the fictional account written from the perspective of a young Talib about the operation.


----------



## goon175 (Oct 22, 2013)

Squidward said:


> Rest easy warriors. Began reading Sua Sponte by Dick Couch a few days ago. I suggest everyone read the fictional account written from the perspective of a young Talib about the operation.



Good book as far as the explanation of the pipeline goes.


----------



## aconnolly311 (Nov 2, 2013)

I was just reading about this operation in SFC Kapacziewski's book, _Back in the Fight. _RIP, Rangers.


----------

